# World's Largest Dungeon Game Online (OpenRPG)



## jtone (May 18, 2006)

I've lost a couple players due to schedule conflicts so I'm looking for one or two more.  We are looking for arcane or divine magic users.

We have been playing weekly using since October 19, 2005 on *Wednesday nights at 8PM Central Time*.   Currently we are about 1/3 of the way through the dungeon.

If you're interested, please email me for character creation details. The game forum is http://shadowdragon.kelticmoose.com/Forum/viewforum.php?f=66

Hope to see you there!

Joel Tone
wld@jjtone.com


----------

